# pnt - watch in HD!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the hookup juice.

YouTube - 09252010 pig nose turtle


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

this guy is very cute =)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wicked looking , looks so much better in your tank than the tiny fluval tank they had it in !! 

toss in some massivores man , or some veggies just weigh them down with fork or something [email protected]! 

no problem man !! smokin deal ...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

thats' an awesome turtle. i like how the water in that tank is crystal clear! 
i did see some at a LFS today, but didn't look too healthy


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great video! I love these guys, someday I hope to get one....that piece of driftwood that Juice has for sale would look great in there and I bet he'd love it


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great video! I love these guys, someday I hope to get one....that piece of driftwood that Juice has for sale would look great in there and I bet he'd love it


haha ya it would , thanks for the sale ..lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

NO WAY....you sold your turtle? I thought you were going to keep him forever.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking turtle!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

snow said:


> NO WAY....you sold your turtle? I thought you were going to keep him forever.


not my turtle man , does it look like it ????????


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> not my turtle man , does it look like it ????????


ya it does. When I time comes can you hook me up with a second pnt for my other tank?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

snow said:


> ya it does. When I time comes can you hook me up with a second pnt for my other tank?


dude it looks like my turtle did 1 yr ago come on ?? anyways 

this is mikes frt thread lets keep it that way


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

its ok justin. im posting on your frt thread as well lol.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that is one adorable turtle.


----------

